# 30K Mile Service and Check Engine Light



## stillcity86 (Oct 22, 2004)

My girlfriend's 2000 Altima has it's check engine light go off just as it was
hitting 30000 miles. Just want to make sure that this is from the 30k inspection
which I would like to do for her to save her some money. I would like to 
reset the sensor so she can settle down about it being lit up. 

Any help soon woudl greatly be appreciated.


----------



## stillcity86 (Oct 22, 2004)

Just to be clear my question is how to turn off the check engine light.
and #2 does it come on in the altima for the 30k inspection.
thanks.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

i dont think that the 30k mile check has anything to do with the light going off. unless they wired it to do that, but i doubt it


----------

